# Cracked porcelain Doll face make-up HELP!!



## CerberusHowl (Aug 24, 2013)

I really like this idea  Here's a couple of tutorials I've seen:

This one is pretty simple, looks quite neat but more cartoon-esque: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozy5h2Qhfsk

This tutorial produces realistic results which I think look amazing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h7QXETAWFo


----------

